# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Ah ben tiens ! Les oliennes changent le climat

## souviron34

.
.
Les oliennes modifient la mto locale

bah, vous me direz, 0.3 degrs, c'est rien, hein ?

Bizarre, hein, parce que c'est de l'ordre de grandeur des variations "pentues" observes....

Et comme en plus, en tant qu'ancien astrophysicien, je suis assez sensible  la pollution lumineuse, et que a en gnre pas mal...  Mais bon, "_les nergies renouvelables c'est le Bien, la critique c'est le Mal_"....


(_on notera la note "politiquement correcte" qui dit que c'est bien plus bas que l'effet des gaz.... Bien entendu.. Comme le fait que ds qu'on prononce un nom d'alcool a la tl ou qu'on voit un artiste de cirque faire quelque chose, on rpte "faites pas a chez vous" ou "avec modration".. Mais dans quelle socit vit-on ???_)

----------


## el_slapper

TOUT modifie le climat. Toutes les activits humaines

Les barrages : forment des grandes tendues d'eau qui modifient les schmas d'vaporation(le Lac d'Assouan est un nid  temptes, par exemple).
Les centrales thermiques : dgagent des gaz a effet de serre
Les centrales solaires : captent de l'nergie qui sans cela serait alle au sol

etc.....

Le simple fait d'utiliser un appareil lectrique(ordinateur) ou thermique(voiture, bus) amne du rchauffement. a n'est pas pour rien qu'il y a toujours 2 degrs d'cart entre Paris intra-muros et chez moi  20 bornes.

Non, la seule et unique raison valable pour laquelle il faut prfrer le renouvelable, c'est que c'est prenne. D'ici quelques dcennies, sans doute avant ma mort, le ptrole sera devenu rare, et le charbon moins frquent. C'est,  mes yeux, une raison suffisante.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Leur activit peut provoquer  une baisse des prcipitations de 3  5%, surtout en hiver.


Ha ben, on devrait en planter davantage en Bretagne...  ::roll::

----------


## fredoche

Bonjour



> je suis assez sensible  la pollution lumineuse, et que a en gnre pas mal...


Ah oui ? comment a ?

----------


## souviron34

lol c'est trs simple :

De jour, avoir des pales de 40 mtres de haut fait des "arbres" de 100m de haut... a fait pas mal dj.De nuit, il y a des lumires au bout des pales (_pour l'aviation et la signalisation_) (sans compter le bruit)


Comme c'est souvent plac dans des endroits qui auparavant taient sombres la nuit, et qui taient boiss ou en champs, mme le jour a fait une pollution lumineuse (visuelle), et la nuit une vraie pollution lumineuse. (_tu devrais voir vers les Corbires, que ce soit entre Narbonne et Carcassonne ou entre Narbonne et Perpignan !!_)


Bref, je suis pour, mais loin en mer...

----------


## BenoitM

Vu ta chaleur corporelle tu rechauffes aussi le climat.

----------


## Jipt

> (...) (_ Comme le fait que ds qu'on prononce un nom d'alcool a la tl ou qu'on voit un artiste de cirque faire quelque chose, on rpte "faites pas a chez vous" ou "avec modration".. Mais dans quelle socit vit-on ???_)


Ben, comme dit ailleurs, on va tout droit (et de + en + vite, je trouve) vers _1984_ et/ou_ Le meilleur des mondes_, mais personne n'a l'air de s'en rendre compte  ::aie:: 

Ouais, j'ai remarqu aussi, sur l'A61 c'est quelque chose !

Ah, coute, faut bien que les bureaux soient clairs 24/24 7/7 365/365, nan ? Faut savoir ce qu'on veut  ::ptdr:: 




> (...)  D'ici quelques dcennies, sans doute avant ma mort, *le ptrole sera devenu rare*, et le charbon moins frquent. C'est,  mes yeux, une raison suffisante.


Ah, enfin une bonne nouvelle !
a va sans doute nous dbarrasser de ces cochonneries de jet-ski qui font des ronds dans l'eau l't  tel point que je ne vais plus  la plage, c'est immonde selon le sens du vent (oui, moi je suis aussi sensible  la pollution sonore).

Sans compter que pour trimballer ces engins, faut une remorque qui ne sera pas tractable par une Twingo, non, plutt ces gros machins avec des pneus tels qu'avec le caoutchouc d'un seul, y a assez pour refaire les quatre de ma caisse.

----------


## BenoitM

> lol c'est trs simple :
> 
> De jour, avoir des pales de 40 mtres de haut fait des "arbres" de 100m de haut... a fait pas mal dj.De nuit, il y a des lumires au bout des pales (_pour l'aviation et la signalisation_) (sans compter le bruit)
> 
> Bref, je suis pour, mais loin en mer...


Avec ce principe faut arreter de construire des immeubles et des maisons

J'ai jamais compris pourquoi les oliennes sucitaient tant de reproche.
Qu'on conteste ces performances je peux comprendre mais est-ce qu'une autoroute c'est plus joli, est-ce qu'une ville c'est plus joli, est-ce qu'un aroport c'est plus joli, est-ce qu'une usine c'est plus jolie?
Est-ce qu'un aroprt, une autoroute, une usines est moins bruyants qu'une olienne?

----------


## r0d

Encore un constat qui montre que les dcroissants ont raison! Il vaut mieux s'attaquer  la consommation qu' la production d'nergie.

edit: mais de grce, Souvi, arrte avec ton "politiquement correct". Dans certains milieux, le simple fait de remettre en question le nuclaire et tu te fais tailler en pice. D'ailleurs, si le "politiquement correct" tait que le nuclaire c'est le mal, comment expliques-tu le nombre de centrales en France? Tu "manichise"  outrance c'est agaant. Que tu le veuilles ou non, le nuclaire comporte des dangers, et je ne vois pas de quel droit tu voudrais nous empcher d'en parler. Parce que tu as, toi, souviron34, dclar que de dire "attention le nuclaire c'est pas tout blanc" c'est de la bienpensance donc c'est nul alors il faut rien dire?

----------


## souviron34

> Avec ce principe faut arreter de construire des immeubles et des maisons


Absolument, et je suis entirement d'accord  ::): 





> D'ailleurs, si le "politiquement correct" tait que le nuclaire c'est le mal, comment expliques-tu le nombre de centrales en France?


Par le double discours politique, qui ne veut pas qu'on touche aux "fleurons" franais : Alsthom, Pchiney, Framatome et EDF. ...

As-tu vu les "engagements" sur le nuclaire ? mme Fessenheim on continue et sa fermture est reporte _sin di_  O a-t-on vu Mlenchon, Duflot, Plac, s'opposer  a ? Nulle part, parce que autant dans les discours ils le proclament, autant aucun ne se verrait faire fermer une de ces 3 (ou les 3) boites....





> Parce que tu as, toi, souviron34, dclar que de dire "attention le nuclaire c'est pas tout blanc" c'est de la bienpensance donc c'est nul alors il faut rien dire?


 :8O:   o vois-tu que je dis a ??

Au contraire dans un autre fil je dis que je suis absolument contre.. 

Tu te mprends sur la personne l...

Je pense qu'aujourd'hui on n'a pas trop le choix de l'utiliser, mais je suis parfaitement contre. (_je dirais donc "le nuclaire c'est pas tout noir,  cause du "faute de mieux" provisoire_). Simplement j'estime que n'importe quelle solution autre n'est pas forcment mieux... Mettre du solaire partout en remplissant nos dcharges de silicium et/ou de mercure je sais pas si si c'et beaucoup mieux que d'avoir des barres d'uranium radioactifs  virer. De mme, dtruire tous les paysages pour avoir de l'olien je sais pas si c'est mieux... Faire des usines marmotrices qui broient les poissons qui veulent remonter les cours des rivires, je sais pas non plus si c'est mieux... Utiliser du gaz de schiste qui met en pril la sous-structures des nappes phratiques, kif-kif. 

Je prne la RECHERCHE de nouveaux moyens.... Mais je constate simplement que le fait qu'une nergie soit renouvelable n'en fait pas pour autant une solution... 

Et il y a le besoin de 2 nergies d'usage diffrent : l'une pour la production/alimentation des lampes, maisons, usines, ordis, tlphones, etc... L'autre pour la locomotion. 

La fin (??) du ptrole ne changera que la seconde : si d'ici l on a trouv un carburant de remplacement. Quant  la premire utilisation, on est trs trs loin d'une solution optimale...

----------


## Jipt

> Encore un constat qui montre que les dcroissants ont raison ! Il vaut mieux s'attaquer  la consommation qu' la production d'nergie. (...)


C'est quand qu'il est sorti, dj, le bouquin _Halte  la croissance_ du Club de Rome ? Dbut des annes '70...

Dj 40 ans de perdus... Presque un demi-sicle...

Mais rien compris  tes qq lignes contre souviron34 : j'allais poser la question, il l'a pose avant moi  ::P:

----------


## r0d

> o vois-tu que je dis a ??


Disons que je ne comprend pas le sens de ta dernire phrase du premier post.

"on notera la note "politiquement correcte" qui dit que c'est bien plus bas que l'effet des gaz".

Quel est le problme de dire a? C'est faux?

----------


## souviron34

> "on notera la note "politiquement correcte" qui dit que c'est bien plus bas que l'effet des gaz".
> 
> Quel est le problme de dire a? C'est faux?


Peut-tre, peut-etre pas...  ::P: 

Vu que on ne connait pas avec prcision le dtail des gaz , de leurs influences, origines, etc, et qu'on est toujours dans l'ignorance scientifique de la quantit relative rellement d'origine humaine et de son influence relle, les "mesures" sont pour le moins extrmement discutables (_on ne sait pas combien de ni comment le CO2 est absorb par les ocans, on ne sait pas - puisque la ralit a apport un dmenti formel aux prvisions - les CFC avaient un impact sur la couche d'ozone et son trou, etc etc_)...

Mais comme il est dans la ligne "politiquement correcte" de dire que ce qu'on fait sur Terre ces derniers temps est "mauvais pour la plante" (_ce  quoi j'ai dj rpondu que c'tait sans doute mauvais pour nous, mais pour la plante j'en doute fortement_), il faut, dans tout article qui peut remettre en cause ou critiquer le bien-fond des solutions prnes, citer cette maxime...  qui, dans l'tat de nos connaissances actuelles, n'est que a, une maxime, un slogan.... 

(_comme pour le "avec modration" chaque fois que quelqu'un boit un verre ou mentionne un nom d'alcool  la tl_)

----------


## ZenZiTone

Je ne sais pas ou en sont exactement nos amis colo, mais il me semble que l'olien ne perdurera pas. Il ne faut pas oublier que pour faire tenir une olienne debout il faut couler pas mal de bton. Et au final, le randement n'est pas tip-top. Par contre ils ont aussi parler d'oliennent sous mer. Dont le principe est de faire tourner une turbine suivant les courant marins. C'est une piste qui me semble plus rsonnable, quoique les changements climatique risquent de se faire plus ressentire.

Quant  ceux qui disent qu'ils veulent virer le nuclaire avant 2025 (la date est sortie au pif, mais a doit tre dans ces eaux l), bon courage ! Les seules alternatives correcte que l'on a pour en sortir sont les centrales thermique. Tout aussi dangereuse et polluante. Donc plutot que de crier au scandale quand une centrale ne ferme pas, prferez encourager la recherche sur des thechnologies plus propre. Seul petit bmole aux centrales nuclaire : chaque moi, lorsque l'on paye notre facture d'lectricit, une partie tait sense tre utilise pour le dmantelement de la centrale lorsqu'elle arrive en fin de cycle et la construction d'une nouvelle. Le prix auguement toujours, les centrales ne sont pas remplaces et on se demande o va notre fric  ::aie:: )

Bref, je pense qu'il y a plein de solution annexes qui reste a dcouvrire, plus qu'a faire l'effort de rechercher  ::):

----------


## stalacta

Je prfre 100 fois avoir un champ d'oliennes prs de chez moi qu'une centrale nuclaire ! Entre les 0,3C des oliennes et l'eau bouillante qui ressort des centrales nuclaires, sans compter les dchets nuclaires produits et les risques, y'a pas photo.

----------


## Simara1170

Les colos, protger les oliennes? On parles bien de ces hurluberlus qui ont voulu les faire arrter parce que _"a tue les oiseaux"_?  ::weird:: 

Pour moi, l'avenir est dans l'atome... Pas la fission, mais la fusion, qui aurait en plus l'avantage ne de ne pas faire de dchets radioactifs: le deutrium produit de l'hlium4 non radioactif, qui pourrait en plus tre de nouveau utilis dans l'aviation (on a abandonn le zeppelin parce que l'hydrogne tait trop dangereux, et qu'on arrivait pas  avoir assez d'hlium pour les remplir...), notamment au niveau des transports de marchandises lourdes... Par contre, c'est sr que mach5, on va oublier... Mais je suis pas vraiment persuad de l'utilit pour l'humain de faire Paris-NY en 2h...

----------


## stalacta

> Les colos, protger les oliennes? On parles bien de ces hurluberlus qui ont voulu les faire arrter parce que _"a tue les oiseaux"_? 
> 
> Pour moi, l'avenir est dans l'atome... Pas la fission, mais la fusion, qui aurait en plus l'avantage ne de ne pas faire de dchets radioactifs: le deutrium produit de l'hlium4 non radioactif, qui pourrait en plus tre de nouveau utilis dans l'aviation (on a abandonn le zeppelin parce que l'hydrogne tait trop dangereux, et qu'on arrivait pas  avoir assez d'hlium pour les remplir...), notamment au niveau des transports de marchandises lourdes... Par contre, c'est sr que mach5, on va oublier... Mais je suis pas vraiment persuad de l'utilit pour l'humain de faire Paris-NY en 2h...


Ce serait gnial qu'on y arrive (d'ailleurs on est sur la bonne voie) mais la fusion comportera toujours des risques... En plus, vous oubliez que la fusion du tritium et du deutrium gnre, en plus de l'hlium et de l'nergie, des protons qui eux peuvent rendre le mtal de la cuve radioactif.

----------


## BenoitM

> Ce serait gnial qu'on y arrive (d'ailleurs on est sur la bonne voie) mais la fusion comportera toujours des risques... En plus, vous oubliez que la fusion du tritium et du deutrium gnre, en plus de l'hlium et de l'nergie, des protons qui eux peuvent rendre le mtal de la cuve radioactif.


Euh la fusion c'est le projet  ITER? Le mme qui est pass de 5 millards  16 milliards et dont on attend pas de rsultat avant 2050. Et vu comment vont les prvisions...

----------


## rawsrc

> En plus, vous oubliez que la fusion du tritium et du deutrium gnre, en plus de l'hlium et de l'nergie, des protons qui eux peuvent rendre le mtal de la cuve radioactif.


J'avais lu que c'tait une radioactivit courte (2 ans) et sans commune mesure  la fission.

Pour ce qui est des oliennes, m'est d'avis que c'est pas gagn-gagn.
Le rendement d'une olienne est intimement li  son profil arodynamique. Outre les tonnes de piafs que ce genre d'installation abat, il existe un autre problme non ngligeable avec les volatiles d'un poids avoisinant les 800 gr et plus.
Quand ils s'encastrent dans les pales, leur poids fait qu'ils la cabosse et la dformation dglingue l'arodynamisme ce qui entrane une chute rapide du rendement.

Pour terminer, un autre petit dtail : les insectes.
A la belle saison, c'est comme avec les piafs, les oliennes en abattent par tonnes toutes les semaines. Le problme c'est que l'insecte reste coll  la pale... Outre le problme sur l'arodynamisme, il reste le problme du gain de poids que cela engendre. Lors d'une discussion avec un spcialiste de ces installations, il a avou  demi-mot que pour que cela soit rellement rentable, il faudrait passer toutes les oliennes intgralement au lavage haut pression toutes les 3-4 semaines (voire moins en fonction de la saison). 

Et comme les cadavres d'oiseaux attirent beaucoup plus d'insectes qui eux attirent beaucoup plus de piafs... C'est un problme rond comme une olienne...

----------


## Alonzy

http://www.manicore.com/documentatio...re_eolien.html


+


L'olien c'est bien beau mais a prend de la place et il faut des endroits avec beaucoup de vent, j'avais en 1re anne  la fac une matire mtu o on devait interroger des pro sur un mtier qu'on voudrait faire, j'avais choisi des contructeurs d'oliens, et ils me disaient que les parcs qui pouvaient en accueillir( avec un bon rendement) taient dj tous utiliss et que le reste c'tait peanuts.

. Or de la place on n'en a jamais assez pour la culture par exemple, et des endroits avec un vent constant non plus. Parce quune population avec 2 enfants/femmes en moyenne a fait des bouches  nourrir. 

Et comment pouvoir assurer la demande en nergie sur une journe si il n'y a pas de vent ? On achte des ptits chinois et on les met sur un vlo + dynamo ?

Et le bilan carbone de la construction des oliennes personne n'en parle. Parce que si c'est quand l'olienne est hors service que le bilan est compens alors a sert  rien.


Fin les colos sont bien gentils mais c'est limite une religion parce que quand on regarde les fait, le solaire => fabriqu en Chine bilan carbone de la mort qui tue, la gothermie (pour se chauffer oui ok), les barrages =>  mon avis tous les barrages sont dj sortis de Terre donc compenser une autre nergie avec celle ci c'est mort, et l'olien => voir ci dessus.

Le futur c'est Iter mais on en est encore trs loin et c'est bien dommage. Et pis merde quoi la fusion, c'est ce qui se passe dans les toiles c'est fort quand mme d'essayer de faire a, faut arrter de tout critiquer comme a sinon on avancera jamais.

----------


## Simara1170

Pour la radioactivit de la cuve de fusion, la dure de radioactivit, et sa dangerosit sont infiniment plus petites que celle de la fission, et je crois reste dans la tolrance du corps humain (bien que j'irais pas me balader  poil dans une telle cuve), c'est pas entirement propre, mais au vu de ce qu'on a c'est mille fois mieux. Et encore on parle de fusion sans confinement magntique...
le projet ITER et bas sur une technologie 'Tomahawk' qui confine l'entiret du plasma dans une champ lectromagntique. Le manque de rentabilit du projet vient que pour maintenir le champ electromagntique, avec des matriaux non supra-conducteurs, la dperdition est telle que le champ de confinement consomme plus d'nergie que la fusion en consomme... Mais avec les progrs dans les supra-conducteurs (certains alliages sont supra-conducteurs dans des tempratures 'humaines', de l'ordre de -30 degrs, on est bien loin des premiers supra-conducteurs  -270), le concept risque de devenir rapidement viable, et d'aprs les estimations, il y a suffisamment de deutrium pour alimenter la plante en nergie pour 100 millions d'annes, soit plus longtemps qu'il n'en faudra pour que la fin de vie du Soleil commence  faire fuir l'homme de la Terre...

Les oliennes ne sont pas une bonne alternative pour moi, par contre les centrales marmotrices, ou les barrages hydrolectriques, outre leur rendement ne perturbent que peu l'cosystme (il y des 'tunnels' o la faune marine peut se dplacer librement  travers le barrage)

----------


## souviron34

> il y a suffisamment de deutrium pour alimenter la plante en nergie pour 100 millions d'annes, soit plus longtemps qu'il n'en faudra pour que la fin de vie du Soleil commence  faire fuir l'homme de la Terre...


J'spre que tu rigoles ??

L'Homme a 300 000 ans, sur les 4.5 *milliards* d'annes de la Terre. Il reste envrion 4.5 _milliards_ d'annes au Soleil  vivre, et a deviendra invivable sur Terre d'ici 4 _milliards_ d'annes, sans doute..

Quant  l'Homme, il aura disparu depuis belle lurette, bien avant les 100 millions d'annes.. Nous ne sommes qu'une espce peu adapte et adaptable, faible, nous avons t radiqus  plus de 50% par la Peste Noire  la fn du Moyen-Age, il est trs peu probable qu'on passe de nouveau 300 000 ans...  

Les espces les plus anciennes sur Terre sont les bactries, les requins, les poulpes, et les crocodiles..

----------


## Alonzy

> nous avons t radiqus  plus de 50% par la Peste Noire  la fn du Moyen-Age



Euh tu connais pas un truc qui s'appelle la mdecine ? Et les autres espces qui ont disparus avaient-elles les technologies et connaissances dont nous disposons aujourd'hui ?  ::roll::

----------


## souviron34

> Euh tu connais pas un truc qui s'appelle la mdecine ? Et les autres espces qui ont disparus avaient-elles les technologies et connaissances dont nous disposons aujourd'hui ?


Ah !! Tu veux dire le truc qui fait que si une grosse tempte solaire arrive sur Terre, toute cette technologie - y compris mdicale - s'arrte, c'est bien a ??  ::aie:: 

Ou, disons-le autrement, tu prends simultanment un tsunami comme celui de 2005 en Indonsie et 2 tremblements de terre comme celui du Japon il y a 2 ans et de Haiti il y a 4 ans, et tout va pour le mieux et nous sommes capables de surmonter sans problmes ??


Eh, rejoins un peu la ralit !! Nous sommes, encore plus qu'avant - bien plus - devenus entirement dpendants de l'lectricit... N'importe quel mcanisme qui stoppe l'lectricit dtruit la civilisation en un rien de temps...

Et a, c'est sans compter les pidmies, style Ebola ou autre... Sans compter sur la pollution, sur l'affaiblissement des gnes (_le nombre de personnes allergiques explose_), sur le rchauffement climatique (_dont on n'a aucune ide de savoir si il n'est pas naturel_), etc etc ....  Si au cours de ce sicle le niveau des ocans monte pas de 30 cm, mais de 10 mtres, comment crois-tu que sera notre belle socit technologique ?? Alors que la moindre grande inondation est catastrophique...

----------


## Alonzy

> Ah !! Tu veux dire le truc qui fait que si une grosse tempte solaire arrive sur Terre, toute cette technologie - y compris mdicale - s'arrte, c'est bien a ??


Champs magntique terrestre. Et il suffit de refaire ce qu'on  dj fait donc pas de problme, de plus les tats ont bien des endroits safe je pense.





> Ou, disons-le autrement, tu prends simultanment un tsunami comme celui de 2005 en Indonsie et 2 tremblements de terre comme celui du Japon il y a 2 ans et de Haiti il y a 4 ans, et tout va pour le mieux et nous sommes capables de surmontr sans problmes ??


Ben ce ne sera pas  l'chelle mondiale donc je en vois pas comment a peut dcimer 7+ milliards de personnes, et mme si a en vire 6 milliards il en restera 1 milliard donc ...




> Eh, rejoins un peu la ralit !! Nous sommes, encore plus qu'avant - bien plus - devenus entirement dpendants de l'lectricit... N'importe quel mcanisme qui stoppe l'lectricit dtruit la civilisation en un rien de temps...


Oui sauf que l'lectricit ne s'vapore pas comme a, les lectrons existeront toujours. Ce sera une situation temporaire tout au plus.




> Et a, c'est sans compter les pidmies, style Ebola ou autre... Sans compter sur la pollution, sur l'affiablissement des gnes (le nombre de personnes allergiques explose), sur le rchauffement climatique (dont on n'a aucune ide de savoir si il n'est pas naturel), etc etc ....


Pollution moui, affaiblissement des gnes mnon, d'o ????? Le nombre d'allergique explose parce qu'ils rencontrent plus d'agents pathogne et a depuis la naissance c'est pas une question de gne. Et pour les pidmies, jattends de voir une pidmie qui tuera toute une population, il existe toujours des gens qui rsistent par prdisposition gntique.




La seule menace que je vois c'est supernova ou astrode, supernova c'est pas au programme et astrode apparemment c'est bon et on commence  avoir des stratgies pour pouvoir les dtourner donc ...

----------


## BenoitM

> J'avais lu que c'tait une radioactivit courte (2 ans) et sans commune mesure  la fission.
> 
> Pour ce qui est des oliennes, m'est d'avis que c'est pas gagn-gagn.
> Le rendement d'une olienne est intimement li  son profil arodynamique. Outre les tonnes de piafs que ce genre d'installation abat, il existe un autre problme non ngligeable avec les volatiles d'un poids avoisinant les 800 gr et plus.
> Quand ils s'encastrent dans les pales, leur poids fait qu'ils la cabosse et la dformation dglingue l'arodynamisme ce qui entrane une chute rapide du rendement.
> 
> Pour terminer, un autre petit dtail : les insectes.
> A la belle saison, c'est comme avec les piafs, les oliennes en abattent par tonnes toutes les semaines. Le problme c'est que l'insecte reste coll  la pale... Outre le problme sur l'arodynamisme, il reste le problme du gain de poids que cela engendre. Lors d'une discussion avec un spcialiste de ces installations, il a avou  demi-mot que pour que cela soit rellement rentable, il faudrait passer toutes les oliennes intgralement au lavage haut pression toutes les 3-4 semaines (voire moins en fonction de la saison). 
> 
> Et comme les cadavres d'oiseaux attirent beaucoup plus d'insectes qui eux attirent beaucoup plus de piafs... C'est un problme rond comme une olienne...


Aww j'ai jamais vu de montagne sous les oliennes
Tu pourras me montrer une photo avec les oiseaux morts ainsi que les insectes. 1.000 oiseaux plus 100.000 mouches ca doit etre impressionant comme images

----------


## Alonzy

> Aww j'ai jamais vu de montagne sous les oliennes
> Tu pourras me montrer une photo avec les oiseaux morts ainsi que les insectes. 1.000 oiseaux plus 100.000 mouches ca doit etre impressionant comme images


Nan mais les oiseaux c'est rien, ils sont pas cons quand mme  ::roll:: . Le vrai problme c'est le rendement, tu n'es pas sur d'avoir une gnration constante d'nergie car a dpend du ven t et : => http://www.manicore.com/documentation/eolien.html

----------


## Simara1170

@Souviron, on annonce moins de 2MM d'annes pour l'habitabilit de la Terre, pour la bonne est simple raison, c'est qu'ensuite le Soleil va commencer  gonfler (transformation en supernova) et que du coup, il fera plus ou moins la temprature de Vnus sur la Terre (c'est les marchande de glace et de clim' qui seront content remarque...  ::aie:: )

@Alonzy, salut martin, t'essayes de rester plus de 3 jours ce coup-ci?
Sinon pour info, une tempte solaire un peu trop forte pourrait btement souffler la champ magntique terrestre, ou le perturber radicalement (inversion des ples magntique par exemple) au point qu'il laisse s'chapper l'atmosphre... Et je pense que dans ce cas-l, on aurait quand mme l'air bien con (et celui de la Terre bien vide...).

Aprs pour la dure de l'espce humaine... Je sais pas, on est quand mme des putains de nuisibles et arrive toujours (jusqu' prsent)  se remettre de n'importe quelle catastrophe...

----------


## Alonzy

Nan mais si on suit ta logique, si un trou noir pop  2 km de la Terre on l'aura dans l'os aussi  ::roll:: .

----------


## souviron34

Mais de plus, c'est que pour bnficier des avantages et - de plus - ne pas avoir de manifs, il faut que les turbines tournent, mme si il n'y a pas de vent. Ce qui se fera par des moteurs lectriques... Vers chez moi c'est courant de voir 1 ou 2 oliennes tourner alors que toutes les autres sont arrtes... et qu'il n'y a pas un souffle de vent...

C'est bien pour a que je dis depuis le dbut, sur ce fil et sur d'autres, que ce qu'il faut c'est de la recherche.. Mais qu'en France depuis 40 ans on a privilgi la recherche sur le nuclaire, puis on a focalis, pour se donner bonne conscience, sur les oliennes..

Mais il y a plein d'autres sources, entre gothermie, mares, photovoltaique, etc etc..

On a perdu 40 ans de recherche. Mais on pourrait voluer.. So on ne voulait pas de retombes politiques  court terme.. Or chaque gouvernement - et les Verts - ne pensent que  court terme, tout en proclamant " long terme", en fonction soit du nuclaire soit du ptrole..

Et c'est de pire en pire, justement avec la socit "technologique", o on a besoin de plus en plus d'lectricit: on aura plus de feuilles d'impots, plus de guichets o retirer de l'argent, plus de guichets o aller chercher ou dposer des papiers administratifs : tout repose sur l'lectricit...  

Sans parler des gens ne supportant plus la chaleur, et demandant de la clim partout, etc etc..

----------


## souviron34

> @Souviron, on annonce moins de 2MM d'annes pour l'habitabilit de la Terre, pour la bonne est simple raison, c'est qu'ensuite le Soleil va commencer  gonfler (transformation en supernova) et que du coup, il fera plus ou moins la temprature de Vnus sur la Terre (c'est les marchande de glace et de clim' qui seront content remarque... )
> ....
> Aprs pour la dure de l'espce humaine... Je sais pas, on est quand mme des putains de nuisibles et arrive toujours (jusqu' prsent)  se remettre de n'importe quelle catastrophe...


Dsol de te contredire, mais comme je suis astrophysicien  la base, je ne peux pas laisser passer a : 

Le Soleil (Wiki)



> _Durant les 7,6 milliards dannes  venir_, le Soleil puisera petit  petit ses rserves dhydrogne ; sa brillance augmentera denviron* 7 % par milliard dannes*,  la suite de laugmentation du rythme des ractions de fusion par la lente contraction du cur.
> 
> *Lorsquil sera g de 10,5 milliards dannes*, lquilibre hydrostatique sera rompu. Le Soleil aura converti tout l'hydrogne de son cur en hlium. Le noyau d'hlium se contractera et schauffera fortement tandis que les couches superficielles, dilates par le flux thermique croissant et ainsi partiellement libres de leffet gravitationnel, seront progressivement repousses : le Soleil se dilatera et se transformera en gante rouge


Il y a donc environ *6 milliards* d'annes avant qu'il ne commence  gonfler !!!!




> *Au terme de ce processus*, le diamtre du Soleil sera environ 100 fois suprieur  lactuel ; il dpassera lorbite de Mercure et de Vnus. La Terre, si elle subsiste encore, ne sera plus quun dsert calcin.



Quant  la dure, juste reprsente mathmatiquement :

300 000
--------------
4 500 000 000

a c'est l'age de l'homme relativement  l'age de la plante (0.007 %) , mais mme si tu prends les anctres hominids comme Lucy, a ne fait QUE :

2 000 000
--------------
4 500 000 000

soit  0.04 %

----------


## Simara1170

+1 Souviron...
Je reste intimement persuad que la fusion reste quand mme notre avenir...Quand on voit que le premier prototype applicatif d'ITER produirait 4 fois plus d'nergie qu'une centrale  fission, et quand on sais qu'une raction de fusion dgage, je crois 1M de fois plus d'energie, je pense qu'on va arriver vers une production d'nergie plus que rentable...

EDIT: merci de l'info, va falloir que j'aille relire mon manuel de lastrophysicien dbutant moi  ::):

----------


## Alonzy

Vous remarquerez que le mec est astrophysicien et il cite wikipdia  ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

> Vous remarquerez que le mec est astrophysicien et il cite wikipdia


oui, parce que j'ai la flemme de chercher... Mais, pour ce genre de choses, a suffit...  ::P:   Par contre, il faut savoir dtecter si l'info est bonne ou pas  ::P:   et elle l'est, dans ce genre d'articles..

Mais je t'en prie, tu as toutes les bonnes rfrences et liens dans le bas de la page Wiki.. Qui pointent sur les observatoires, les pages d'astrophysiciens, etc etc.. Fais comme chez toi...

----------


## BenoitM

> Nan mais les oiseaux c'est rien, ils sont pas cons quand mme . Le vrai problme c'est le rendement, tu n'es pas sur d'avoir une gnration constante d'nergie car a dpend du ven t et : => http://www.manicore.com/documentation/eolien.html


Ah donc finalement c'etait un faux arguments contre les loliennes c'tait juste pour te faire peur...
Et donc je devrais croire plus les autres arguments? Eux ils seraient plus juste...


Pour ton site il y a quelques points intrresant mais noyer dans des tonnes de blabla et de contre vrit.
Exemple 



> Aprs des annes d'efforts visibles et de discours qui le sont encore plus, l'olien a produit 12 TWh en France en 2011, soit environ 2,4% de notre production lectrique totale
>  Les chiffres montrent par ailleurs que les pays qui ont investi massivement dans l'olien, comme le Danemark, n'ont pas beaucoup chang la structure de leur approvisionnement nergtique, ni leurs missions de gaz  effet de serre.


Alors les efforts du Danemark n'ont peut-tre rien chang mais dire que la France a fait des annes d'effort visible alors qu'elle n'est qu' 2,4%, c'est un peu de la vaste blague...




> Faut-il passer des annes  se focaliser sur 1%, quand, dans le mme temps, un programme un peu srieux d'conomies d'nergie - comme par exemple l'isolation des logements existants, qui ne demanderait pas plus d'argent public - pourrait facilement faire baisser la consommation d'nergie de 10%, c'est  dire 10 fois plus ? Faut-il valoriser  ce point dans les discours publics une production qui n'amne ni conomies de CO2 significatives, ni amlioration de la balance commerciale (au contraire, on importe les oliennes !), ni scurisation du rseau lectrique (au contraire), et qui risque de pousser  la contruction de centrales  gaz en conomie *"libralise" ? Faut-il le faire alors que nous allons avoir des rcessions de plus en plus frquentes ?*


Alors la je suis tout a fait d'accord sur le fait qu'il faut privilgi les conomies d'nergie mais je ne vois pas ce que le dernier paragraphe vient faire. Le march libralise date des oliennes? la crise bancaire est du aux oliennes, le chomage est du aux oliennes?  :8O: 




> L'engouement auquel nous assistons actuellement pour l'olien n'est donc pas fond par des ordres de grandeur en rapport avec le problme (conomiser l'nergie de manire massive est bien plus urgent que de planter des oliennes en faisant croire que ca sera un dterminant significatif de la solution). Il s'agit, comme souvent hlas, de la consquence logique d'un dbat mdiatique qui a beaucoup de mal avec les ordres de grandeur.


L'UE s'est mis comme objectif les 3x20. En 2020 : 20% d'nergie renouvelable et 20% d'conomie. Donc dire qu'on ne vise que l'nergie renouvelable est completement faux.




> La Suisse, qui n'a quasiment pas d'oliennes, a des missions directes par habitant deux fois moindres que celles du Danemark (qui fait partie des premiers pollueurs par habitant en Europe question gaz  effet de serre)


Il faudrait peut-tre regarder le mixte nergtique des pays.
Le Danemark est le 9eme pays europen. Donc dire qu'il est dans les premiers???

Les comparaison c'est bien mais voir le Danemark qui consomme plus que l'Espagne ca a une certaines logique. Il faut plus froid au Danemark donc on consomme plus d'energie. (bon il fait plus chaud en Espagne donc peut-tre plus de climatisation) mais il faut aussi prendre en compte d'autres paramtres:
Le pays A  5 usines, le chomage est  5%, le PIB est  X millier , 
Le pays B  1 usine, le chomage est  20%, le PIB est  X/2 millier 
Ben logique que le pays A dpense plus.
Regarde le % de GES ne sert a rien il faut regarder le % de GES par rapport  la production globale d'lectricit (energie)

Bon pour la fin du texte je suis d'accord, mais je ne suis pas sur qu'il y aie beaucoup de dfenseurs d'oliennes qui pensent que l'olien est la solution magique  nos problmes.
La plus part des colos que je connais disent qu'il faut encourager les maisons basse nergie, la rnovation de batiments, ect, et que les oliennes peuvent aider mais ne sont pas la solution

Et je pense que l'olien est une solution plus raliste pour l'instant qu'un projet dont on attend des rsultat dans 30 ans si tout va bien.

----------


## r0d

> ce qu'il faut c'est de la recherche..


Je suis d'accord, mais ce n'est pas suffisant, il faut dvelopper les techniques galement. On apprend et on dcouvre galement par la pratique: pratique et recherche sont lis, les deux champs se nourrissent mutuellement.
C'est pour a que les oliennes c'est certainement pas parfait, mais c'est  l'utilisation qu'on se rend compte des dfauts et surtout, peut-tre qu' force d'en rparer et d'en construire, on dcouvrira de nouvelles faons plus efficaces d'utiliser le vent. En plus a fait de l'activit, donc de l'emploi, etc.

----------


## stalacta

Je reconnais que la fusion, si elle est matrise (et je pense que a devrait tre matris au cours du sicle), pourrait survenir  nos besoins et serait largement plus propre que la fission. Mais elle serait loin d'tre parfaite, notamment au niveau des risques d'explosion.

Sinon pour ce qui est de la fin de l'humanit, je suis aussi optimiste que je suis pessimiste pour l'environnement. Je pense qu'un jour, plus ou moins proche, l'homme connatra un problme qui exterminera une bonne partie de sa population mais il restera toujours du monde dans l'espace ou dans des abris sur Terre pour trouver des moyens de perptuer l'humanit et la vie. Pour ce qui est de la cause, je pense que la pollution nous conduira  prendre des mesures drastiques aux alentours de 2100. Pour la mort du Soleil, j'ose esprer que l'on aura trouv d'ici l le moyen de voyager sur d'autres plantes et de les terraformer (on peut rver hein !) ou du moins avoir plein de bases dans l'espace un peu partout.

----------


## souviron34

> Mais elle serait loin d'tre parfaite, notamment au niveau des risques d'explosion.


En fait, c'est un peu le contraire : la fusion est 100% sre ds qu'il y a explosion : la temprature refroidit instantanment et tout s'arrte... 

Le problme qu'on a, c'est pour la faire et la maintenir, au contraire... Contrairement  la fission, pour laqulle c'est assez facile de dmarrer et maintenir, mas quasi-impossible  arrter...





> Pour la mort du Soleil, j'ose esprer que l'on aura trouv d'ici l le moyen de voyager sur d'autres plantes et de les terraformer (on peut rver hein !) ou du moins avoir plein de bases dans l'espace un peu partout.


Lol, ce ne serait pas d'autres plantes - elles seront elles-aussi absorbes, mais d'autres toiles, assez loin.... Pour a, sachant que la plus proche est  4 annes-lumire, a fait dj une trotte...

Et quand on voit la merde qu'on fout sur Terre, je suis pas sr que l'avenir radieux du cosmos et des espces passe par la migration colonisatrice de l'espce humaine  ::aie::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Simara1170

> En fait, c'est un peu le contraire : la fusion est 100% sre ds qu'il y a explosion : la temprature refroidit instantanment et tout s'arrte... 
> 
> Le problme qu'on a, c'est pour la faire et la maintenir, au contraire... Contrairement  la fission, pour laquelle c'est assez facile de dmarrer et maintenir, mais quasi-impossible  arrter...


 Bah la faire on sais dj bien faire, y parat mme que a s'appelle une bombe H  ::aie:: 

Et je crois que la maintenir en soi, n'est pas vraiment un problme (j'ai lu un gros pt sur wikipdia, avec une histoire de torodale, et les faons de gnrer un champ magntique d'une telle forme (je crois qu'il en a deux: celle du tomahawk, et celle du stratellator (pas trop sr de orthographe du bousin du coup...). Je veux dire, la thorie, on l'a acquis, y'a pas de soucis. Ce qui nous manque en fait, c'est au niveau des matriaux (rsistance des supraconducteurs au bombardement neutronique, rsistance et efficacit des boucliers dflecteurs de neutrons par exemple), mme si quelques pistes sont explores, et ont l'air viable...






> Lol, ce ne serait pas d'autres plantes - elles seront elles-aussi absorbes, mais d'autres toiles, assez loin.... Pour a, sachant que la plus proche est  4 annes-lumire, a fait dj une trotte...
> 
> Et quand on voit la merde qu'on fout sur Terre, je suis pas sr que l'avenir radieux du cosmos et des espces passe par la migration colonisatrice de l'espce humaine


Je pense qu'il parlait d'autres plantes en orbite autour d'autres toiles  ::mrgreen:: 
Ah tiens, on en a dcouvert une autre alors, parce que de mmoire la dernire en date tait   10 A-L je crois...


Ensuite, je suis d'accord avec toi, on risquerais de transformer le cosmos en dpotoir gant...

----------


## Mat.M

> .
> Les oliennes modifient la mto locale


tu nous prends pour des jambons ? 
Pour que des oliennes puissent modifier le climat encore faut-il qu'il y en ait suffisamment d'installes   ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 
Le 1ier avril c'est pass...
Quant au rapport avec l'astrophysique je ne vois pas trop le rapport

----------


## souviron34

> ...


La bave des crapauds....


Apprend  lire et comprendre ce que tu lis d'abord, ensuite tu pourras insulter...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> tu nous prends pour des jambons ?


Heu ! Qu'est-ce que tu as contre les jambons ?




> Pour que des oliennes puissent modifier le climat encore faut-il qu'il y en ait suffisamment d'installes


Il n'a pas parl du climat, dans le sens "climat terrestre", mais du climat local, voire micro climat. 
Cette notion est trs important, car le micro-climat (c'est  dire le climat d'une trs petite surface) joue sur le micro-biotope. Par exemple savoir qu'au niveau d'une pelouse, au pied des brins d'herbe, la temprature  certaines heures dpasse les 50, aide  savoir quand il faut arroser, mettre de l'engrais, des pesticides, etc... 

Donc, l'impact d'une seule olienne sur le micro climat environnant peut-tre important, et surtout  ne pas ngliger. Le climat gnral est forcment impact par ces micro climat, et donc le nombre d'oliennes essaims sur un territoire peut avoir un impact sur le climat gnral.

----------


## Simara1170

@Benoit M:
Ce message trs instructif a t crit par un jambon:



> Snip


Your argument is invalid  ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> @Benoit M:
> Ce message trs instructif a t crit par un jambon


Oui, mais un jambon  l'os !  :8-):

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> Je reconnais que la fusion, si elle est matrise (et je pense que a devrait tre matris au cours du sicle), pourrait survenir  nos besoins et serait largement plus propre que la fission. Mais elle serait loin d'tre parfaite, notamment au niveau des risques d'explosion.
> 
> Sinon pour ce qui est de la fin de l'humanit, je suis aussi optimiste que je suis pessimiste pour l'environnement. Je pense qu'un jour, plus ou moins proche, l'homme connatra un problme qui exterminera une bonne partie de sa population mais il restera toujours du monde dans l'espace ou dans des abris sur Terre pour trouver des moyens de perptuer l'humanit et la vie. Pour ce qui est de la cause, je pense que la pollution nous conduira  prendre des mesures drastiques aux alentours de 2100. Pour la mort du Soleil, j'ose esprer que l'on aura trouv d'ici l le moyen de voyager sur d'autres plantes et de les terraformer (on peut rver hein !) ou du moins avoir plein de bases dans l'espace un peu partout.


Oui bien sur, sinon le mieux a sera de se tlporter directement sur les autres plantes, et d'utiliser lnergie des oliennes pour se faire, ils en ont parl dans le dernier Star Trek.
De toute faon le racteur  fusion est bientt au point,  vous pouvez voir le prototype fonctionnel ici pour preuve :

----------


## ZenZiTone

_Je pense qu'un jour, plus ou moins proche, l'homme connatra un problme qui exterminera une bonne partie de sa population mais il restera toujours du monde dans l'espace ou dans des abris sur Terre pour trouver des moyens de perptuer l'humanit et la vie. Pour ce qui est de la cause, je pense que la pollution nous conduira  prendre des mesures drastiques aux alentours de 2100._

La nature est en perpetuelle volution. Elle saura y faire face  cette "pollution". Reste juste  savoir si l'tre humain saura tre aussi robust !

----------

